# Inexpensive calipers



## theoldwizard1 (Aug 12, 2014)

I have an old Craftsman stainless steel calipers, with no electronic readout, so I would like to buy one that does have an LCD display.

There are literally thousands of these available on eBay from a couple of dollars to over $100.  Most have no brand name.  How do you choose one ?


----------



## JimDawson (Aug 12, 2014)

That is an excellent question.  I have two 6" Mitutoyo LCDs, one Starrett, one Harbor Freight, and one no name.

Of all, the Mitutoyo's are the best.  The Starrett, is old and tired, and needs a rebuild, not the quality of the Mitutoyo in my opinion.  The Harbor Freight works, but eats batteries because any movement turns on the display.  The no name is about the same quality as the Harbor Freight.  I think if you removed the battery between uses, it might be OK.

If I wanted an inexpensive LCD caliper, I guess I would go with the Harbor Freight caliper and buy a few extra batteries.  At least they have a pretty much no hassle return policy.

EDIT:

In fairness to HF, I just read through the reviews on their 6" caliper, and it seems they have fixed the battery drain issue in the new units.


----------



## davidh (Aug 12, 2014)

i have a couple igaging ones left over, they are good calipers and if i remember right they are somewhat under $35. . . . some of the fella on this sight have purchased them from me. . .  just ask around like your doing with this post. . . 
davidh
the "old iGaging DRO guy"

i also posted some good information about them and comparing them to the "big guys"  if your interested i will dig up the information.


----------



## tertiaryjim (Aug 12, 2014)

The electronic calipers are nice but only the very expensive ones will give a read out in less than a half thousanths.
Best thing about em is they are easy to read.
With a quality dial caliper you can read between the lines and with proper use get within one or two tenths and they are/were quit a bit less expensive.
The better of the old slide rule calipers had tenth lines on them.


----------



## countryguy (Aug 12, 2014)

My 3cents....  Many of these guys all import the same thing from 'over there' and have a cosmetic change only.   From what I see on this amazon link : http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&ke...vptwo=&hvqmt=b&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_36xgr1883w_b

Many range in price yet look identical and some are just sold under a different name.   HF has these on a coupon deal all the time.  I paid $9 for mine and it was 15-19 or so if I recall.  Pittsburg name.   Yet I see it in the amazon list from others for more and less....  So I guess you go brand name or one of the clones.  And I think HF is a quick, good bet over anything mail order.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Aug 12, 2014)

Shars and iGaging have some nice "middle of the road" digital calipers, some with fractional readout (which is surprisingly useful) and others with an "absolute" function, which I don't quite understand. If you want one to take rough measurements with and don't care about it getting knocked around, one of the HF calipers would do fine. If you want a bit more accuracy/ reliability, the Shars/ iGaging ones (especially with CR2032 batteries) would be worth a look - that's what I'll be getting next time I have some funds. After that, you can pick up a Mitotuyo Absolute on eBay for $40-60 in decent condition, which would be a great choice. Personally though, once you get into making accurate measurements, you'll want to be using micrometers not calipers, so perhaps a better choice would be a cheap caliper and a 0-1 and 1-2in micrometer for the same/ similar money to a 2nd hand Mitotuyo.


----------



## chips&more (Aug 12, 2014)

tertiaryjim said:


> The electronic calipers are nice but only the very expensive ones will give a read out in less than a half thousanths.




Would you please tell me which “ very exspensive ones” you are referring to. I would like very much to know, thank you. To the best of my knowledge the only digital caliper that has a resolution better than 0.0005” was the first generation Starrett ones. They had a 0.0001” resolution, but eat batteries. And the last digit was bars that counted, not a number.


----------



## xalky (Aug 12, 2014)

I wouldn't trust any calipers reading down to .0005 no matter which ones they are. Calipers, by there nature, will never be as good as a micrometer. For general measurements, within .003 or so, I use the cheap HF digital calipers. I have them scattered around the shop. When I need a "real"measurement, I go for a micrometer, depth Mic, or inside Mic. My 2 cents.


----------



## countryguy (Aug 12, 2014)

Yeah,  I'll thumbs up that one!   Agreed.   A balance of so-so to real accuracy if/when you need it. 



xalky said:


> I wouldn't trust any calipers reading down to .0005 no matter which ones they are. Calipers, by there nature, will never be as good as a micrometer. For general measurements, within .003 or so, I use the cheap HF digital calipers. I have them scattered around the shop. When I need a "real"measurement, I go for a micrometer, depth Mic, or inside Mic. My 2 cents.


----------



## tertiaryjim (Aug 12, 2014)

Chips
The Starrett calipers are the first ones I saw, long time ago, and have since only handled one other set.
I made a assumption that other manufactures produced calipers that read in tenths. Especially with the advancements that have been made.
I'm not an expert or fan of the digital hand tools and they seem like unnecessary expense unless you just need them because of bad eyesight.

Yes, if you need to count on a close measurement you will use the correct tool but most times I have found my mic reading is within a "tenth" of the caliper reading on outside measurements when I've checked it.
Most of our work isn't required to be within two tenths anyway.
Also, those electronic sets have to round up or down so could be 2.5 or 3 tenths off just from that.


----------



## Shadowdog500 (Aug 12, 2014)

Don't know about the expensive digital ones, but I can attest that the HF digital calipers eat batteries.  I gave mine away after the second or third set of batteries.

I still use dial calipers, not as good as digital, but they are a heck of a lot better than vernier calipers I used years ago?

Chris


----------



## theoldwizard1 (Aug 12, 2014)

Interesting video

*Digital Caliper Round-Up*


----------



## Pat of TN (Aug 12, 2014)

I have Mitutoyo Absolutes - gray, $155 on Enco, one of those items that happens to be permanently on sale. I have faith in them to within .001 (within proper circumstances). Measuring various gage blocks, they have never measured different more than .0005. Checking holes with a telescoping gauge and mic or caliper, then measuring with the ID jaws on my Mits gives the same result. 

I'm actually amazed by the accuracy of these calipers. If I had to get a new pair, I'd buy the exact same ones. I would not buy cheaper - I started with $30 Kobalt digital calipers from Lowe's. At the time, the thought of a tool even reading to thousandths of an inch was amazing. In retrospect, cheap calipers really aren't worth it unless you only need .005 or "good enough". Buy quality the first time and take care of it.

Granted - I would still use a micrometer if my part NEEDED to be, say, within .003 or less and I didn't have perfect conditions - or in industry. But if it's a part I just WANT to be within .001 or less but can really be within .005, I'll use my Mits.

They also have pretty good battery life, even without an off button. I've had them for almost four months and the battery (which I bought new with the calipers, the instructions say not to use the one that comes with the calipers I believe) is just fine.


----------



## chip_slinger (Aug 12, 2014)

I taught an intro machining adult ed class in the spring and got the same question. Here was my response and opinion on the matter:

"There are many brands to choose from for measuring instruments. Generally on the high end of quality tools are: Starrett, Brown and Sharpe, Mitutoyo and Etalon. In the middle of the decent imports are: SPI and less so, Fowler. At the low end are: General, Aerospace and other no-name imports.

If you want to get a dial caliper, and a high-quality one, I suggest Brown and Sharpe (http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INSRIT?PMAKA=610-5024&PMPXNO=951993&PARTPG=INLMK32 in a black or silver dial). If you want a decent one, get a SPI (https://www.mscdirect.com/product/50967157?Arg=nv in almost any color you want). I wouldn't buy a Starrett dial caliper - they are flimsy in my experience. Mitutoyo dial calipers are also decent.


If you want a digital caliper, buy a Mitutoyo (http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INSRIT?PARTPG=INLMKD&PMPXNO=2687672&PMAKA=610-0046). No one else really compares to them on digital. If you aren't going to buy the Mitutoyo digital, the SPI digitals are decent.


For vendors, you have the big three: Enco (use-enco.com), MSC Direct (mscdirect.com) and McMaster-Carr (mcmaster.com).


Enco has a terrible website and sometimes limited choices, but great prices and coupons. If you can find the item on Enco, chances are it will be the best price around. They also often have coupon codes for additional discounts.


MSC has a slightly better website and more selection, but higher prices. They have a huge selection of cutting tools.


McMaster has one of the most beautifully designed websites, ever. It is clean and easy to navigate. Their selection of measuring instruments is not great, but for hardware (screws, nuts, springs, etc.) they are the best. Not the greatest prices."


----------



## theoldwizard1 (Aug 13, 2014)

chip_slinger said:


> I taught an intro machining adult ed class in the spring and got the same question. Here was my response and opinion on the matter:
> 
> 
> 
> > There are many brands to choose from for measuring instruments. Generally on the high end of quality tools are: Starrett, Brown and Sharpe, Mitutoyo and Etalon. In the middle of the decent imports are: SPI and less so, Fowler. At the low end are: General, Aerospace and other no-name imports.


Thanks for your input !

I am little surprised you did not mention iGaging,



> For vendors, you have the big three: Enco (use-enco.com), MSC Direct (mscdirect.com) and McMaster-Carr (mcmaster.com).



Don't overlook *Zoro Tools* _(a subsidiary of Grainger)_, *Amazon* and now *Amazon Supply*.


----------



## GK1918 (Aug 13, 2014)

countryguy said:


> Yeah,  I'll thumbs up that one!   Agreed.   A balance of so-so to real accuracy if/when you need it.



count me in,  either or dial or digi's are used to get me close, then its the mic.................................far as batterys= two seconds to pop em out..


----------



## ki4byz (Aug 15, 2014)

For home hobby use HF calipers are fine 9.00 on sale the new ones are a little aggravating, they auto shutoff and you must re zero them every time.
  This is what I use at home.
  For work I buy Mitutoyo calipers exclusively much more durable and smother feel.
  As for being accurate, don’t expect any calipers to be very accurate (less than .002) unless you use them every day and have a good feel for them. 
  This is just my .02 cents worth.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Aug 15, 2014)

I won't use Digitals. All my calipers in use are dial.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Mark in Indiana (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi friends,

I agree with another opinion about digital calipers. I only trust dial calipers. In my opinion, calipers are good for general measurements. For precise measurements, I only trust micrometers.

As far as acquiring measuring tools, there are a lot of estate auctions / sales, (that widows give away their past husbands tools), and Craigslist, (that has a lot of guys with good tools who are strapped for cash).  These are where I get all of my Starrett and other name brand tools.

Another great source is to find a retired machinist / tool & die maker who will not only make a deal with you on selling his tools, but will share his experience.

Happy trails.

PS. Stay away from the cheap stuff.


----------



## middle.road (Aug 16, 2014)

theoldwizard1 said:


> I have an old Craftsman stainless steel calipers, with no electronic readout, so I would like to buy one that does have an LCD display.
> 
> There are literally thousands of these available on eBay from a couple of dollars to over $100.  Most have no brand name.  How do you choose one ?



If you're just puddering around go with the HF's. I've got (4) I use around the shop on a daily basis for quick dirty measurement.
I've got a 1" and 4" standard I check them against for grins & giggles and all but one are within a couple of thou. The orphan is a beat up one that I got in a lot at auction.
I've haven't had a problem with batteries, lucky I guess. Also I pick them up in (5) packs at a discount store for $3.

If you're going for accurate and better quality, pick Mitutoyo. I have two 6-inchers tucked away and the I have a 24" and 12" on my mill for basic DRO.
I wish that the iGaging type had been available when I did it up years ago.

Starett's, as mentioned above, seems to me to always have been fragile. Both dial and digital.


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Aug 16, 2014)

Call me old school or just plane old fashioned. I don't trust them. I will use a dial vernier to get close than switch to micrometer to finish the job. Nothing against the new technology it's just the way I was taught.
 Besides when you say calipers to me I think of a inside or outside set of two leg compass to be used with a micrometer.                                                                                                  ************Just Saying*****************Gator******************


----------



## John Hasler (Aug 16, 2014)

grumpygator said:


> Call me old school or just plane old fashioned. I don't trust them. I will use a dial vernier to get close than switch to micrometer to finish the job.




I've got dial calipers and vernier calipers but none that are both (though I can see how it could be done).



> Nothing against the new technology it's just the way I was taught.



Dial calipers were once new technology as well.  So were vernier calipers and micrometers, for that matter.



> Besides when you say calipers to me I think of a inside or outside set of two leg compass to be used with a micrometer.                                                                                                  ************Just Saying*****************Gator******************



I've got several sets such calipers as well as several sets of dividers ("compasses") and I've used them for measuring on occasion.  IMHO two operations cannot be as accurate as one.


----------



## nickmckinney (Aug 16, 2014)

mattthemuppet said:


> Personally though, once you get into making accurate measurements, you'll want to be using micrometers not calipers, so perhaps a better choice would be a cheap caliper and a 0-1 and 1-2in micrometer for the same/ similar money to a 2nd hand Mitotuyo.



Spot on accurate (pun intended)

I have built hundreds of performance racing heads with Harbor Freight dial calipers and Starrett/Mitutoyo micrometers.  When you need to be accurate to 001 you pull out the mics, otherwise leave them safe in the box and let the cheap calipers take the day to day beating. I have probably gone through 30 cheap HF calipers over my lifetime. Drop them once and its 50/50 if they go to the scrap bin, do that once with a nice mic and its cry time.


----------



## Andre (Aug 16, 2014)

I have old Grizzly digital calipers, blue and grey (I believe the blue/grey ones are no longer made) Great caliper, reads to two tenths but I don't trust it to tenths. Seems accurate with a 6.147" range. I take the battery out when not in use and the single cell has lasted literally 4-5 years. I use it sometimes, maybe 0-10 times a week. Has Zero, ABS (a separate, independent zero), and metric/imperial functions, and SPC output. Been very reliable. Also came with a nice foam cutout fitted plastic case. With cutout for battery.

Never mind, it it still made and sold!
http://www.amazon.com/Grizzly-H7975-6-Inch-Digita-Caliper/dp/B000M631LC


----------



## Bill Gruby (Aug 16, 2014)

Andre said:


> I have old Grizzly dial calipers, blue and grey (I believe the blue/grey ones are no longer made) Great caliper, reads to two tenths but I don't trust it to tenths. Seems accurate with a 6.147" range. I take the battery out when not in use and the single cell has lasted literally 4-5 years. I use it sometimes, maybe 0-10 times a week. Has Zero, ABS (a separate, independent zero), and metric/imperial functions, and SPC output. Been very reliable. Also came with a nice foam cutout fitted plastic case. With cutout for battery.
> 
> Never mind, it it still made and sold!
> http://www.amazon.com/Grizzly-H7975-6-Inch-Digita-Caliper/dp/B000M631LC



 Not trying to be funny or anything but those are not "Dial Calipers" They are "Digital Calipers.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Andre (Aug 16, 2014)

Bill Gruby said:


> Not trying to be funny or anything but those are not "Dial Calipers" They are "Digital Calipers.
> 
> "Billy G"



Oops! I was thinking of my pair of Helios dial calipers at the time, and how I sometimes prefer to use dials but didn't include it in the post. Thanks for that, I will edit the post.


----------



## middle.road (Aug 17, 2014)

*Just for giggles*

I got out my 1" standard and checked my digis against it. Was also going to do my Ol' Starrett Dial but I can't FIND IT!!!!
The mitutoyo's are at least 20 years old... two of the centech's reset to zero regardless of position, one doesn't, neither does the PT

(left to right) 
.9985, 1.0015
.9995, 1.0005
.9990, 1.0015


----------



## alloy (Aug 17, 2014)

I have a pair of 8"  Mitutoyo digital calipers I've been using since 2002.  I put a battery in them about once a year.  If price wasn't a concern, I'd go with the Mitutoyo.  Even after 12 years of use they still pass cert every year.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Aug 18, 2014)

you may wish to consider a dial caliper, batteries are never an issue.
most have .001" division dials on them.

the LCD/digital calipers are nice though to go back and forth from metric to imperial measurements with a touch of a button.

i always forget to turn the unit off and kill my batteries often :banghead:


----------



## middle.road (Aug 18, 2014)

Most shut off automatically now. Which is a pain on the two Cen-Techs that 'Zero Out'. 
My ol' Mitu's don't.


----------



## stupoty (Aug 18, 2014)

I bought a set of real cheep digital calipers once, whoops , their now in the scrap metal bin. 

eratic readings and that sort of thing was very common.

i have mitatoyo digital "dial" indicator that has a very stable reading also ive acidentaly left it on for a few days and the batteries didnt go flat (still the same ones) so very energy efficiant compaired to the cheep calipers that ate bateries.

Stuart


----------



## visenfile (Aug 25, 2014)

The 50 year old Craftsman dial unit developed a bad rack tooth.  I bought HF $9 Pittsburg and it is the go to for daily use.  I believe that Craftsman cost over $50 .  A few Chinese tools seem classics in terms of value . So far this caliper is one, the little free falshlights are another.


----------



## billdeme (Aug 25, 2014)

I would never use a set of calipers for anything less then .005.  Going cheap on DIAL calipers is fine. But with digital, I would go with Fowler or mitotuyo. For an 8" they run around 220.00


----------



## toolman (Aug 26, 2014)

I have a set of the higher end iGaging digital calipers, plus a couple of sets of cheap dial calipers and they all work great for 95% of what I do. When I get to the other 5%, the micrometers come out to play.


----------



## Ebel440 (Sep 1, 2014)

At work I have a good mitutoyo which I use for checking parts and a harbor freight I use to check everything else pretty much.  I get the same measurements from both but if there was something wrong with the parts I would never hear the end of it if I was using the harbor freight to check them. I bought the harbor freight one just to minimize wear on my good ones measuring stock,parallels etc. And if I drop them it's only ten dollars. At home I just use a pair of harbor freight.  I have a silver set and a black set from harbor freight the black pair says it has a lifetime warranty on the box the silver does not. The silver pair remembers where it was left and turns on automatically the black don't. The only thing I don't like about the silver pair is they use a large number on the display for the tenths and smaller numbers after that.  It's not really a problem but it just seems wrong.


----------

